# Bringing my car from Kuwait



## oak (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I am currently living in Kuwait and will be moving to Dubai end of this month. I want to bring my car (Audi A6 2006) with me. (I will be cancelling my Kuwaiti Residency). 

Can someone please explain what's the process? 

Cheers.


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

Please look here


----------



## oak (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks mate! 

One of the conditions mentioned one the website you shared is: 
_The importer's residence authorization (Iqama) must be valid, if the importer is not a citizen of any of the GCC States._

I expect to take approx 3 weeks to get my Aqama from the date I land in Dubai. During this time can I collect my car and use or do i have to wait till I get the aqama?


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I think there must be some authorization letter that says that your Iqama is approved and under process, that they should be willing to accept, however I could be wrong. You are better off calling the number provided here


----------

